
Amiga Engineer Dave Needle has died - sgt
http://www.amiga.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70521
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11144665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11144665).

